
Google warns of system-controlling Chrome bug - fortran77
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/08/30/google-warns-of-system-controlling-chrome-bug/
======
fortran77
How can this happen? And now that we're moving toward a browser monoculture,
these attacks are very serious!

